# For my first post....



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought I'd toss a little teaser...for a tank slowly in the making.

No pictures...just something to keep in mind. 

Foreground=petite nana 8)


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

An aquascape that costs a fortune... those petit nanas are expensive.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I purchased 3 plants from robert back in september. As of now, I have 3-4 times that amount (more than in that handfull picture robert has). I also got a good deal on some more petites (about another handfull worth). Sure it is a little on the expensive side, but not nearly as bad as if I paid the normal $8-9 per plant. The forground will probably run me in the $45-50 range. then gain, once I get it going, I'll have plenty I could sell when cutting time comes every few months Should pay for itself reasonably well.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That sure is a beautiful plant! Does it require any special water conditions? I assume it likes a lot of light...

Thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

No, it doesn't seem to need anything special. I have grown it under low medium and high light. I like it the best under the medium to almost low light levels. It isn't as nice under high light IMO.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd have to say it's a great plant for foreground.
Hard to kill, can handle blackouts, cost a lot but can always be sold for a good price(unlike many stem plants after a while) so the mobney is made back rapidly.

You can grow the ****ens out it 3-10x faster by growing it in a seedling tray with zero algae.

Then sell or transplant to the tank.
This works super with many plants.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Gomer,

First,










Second, sweet choice for a foreground plant.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks 

I'm actually growing them semi emersed. I have a shrimp bin (baby cherries) which is growing out moss. I have a piece of driftwood in there too that comes a little above the water level. I have all my petites hanging ont here with 2/3 of their leaves exposed. So far they are doing well and as said...grow nicely...algae free!

Thinking about getting a propogation tray and use some of my extra eco complete for a dedicated grow out for petites.


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*petite nana*

What a wonderful topic and great tips everyone! Anubius are one of my favorite plants...I've grown them in every planted tank I've had for 15 years. They do tend to keep that beautiful deep green color better under lower light levels (at the cost of slower growth). If you want to save the plants more energy to grow, cut off the flower stems when you see them start to sprout. I do enjoy watching thier underwater blossoms though. 

Keep bringing on the good stuff! Shannon


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

here are the petites I currently have (not including the one in my nano). These and the one in my nano were grown from 3 that I purchased from Robert back in september


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Here are the 2 new bunches I just aquired. ~6-8 plants per colony with ~ 5-6 leaves per plant


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Very well done... =D> 

You need to start selling some of those or, better yet, sharing them with a certain site admin... [-o<


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah thats a good idea! I would be interested in purchasing some too!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*L* you guys are funny 

I FIRST need to grow enough for my foreground. ...but after that, I'm sure I will have "surplus to deal with"


----------

